# [SOLVED] Nagła zajętość dysku

## Godhand

Przy instalowaniu Gentoo (jakieś dwa lata temu) przeznaczyłem sobie na niego 10GB dysku. Mam na nim wszystko co związane z gentoo, czyli począwszy od /boot a na /home kończąc. Poinstalowałem wszystko co jest mi potrzebne i Gentoo zajmował jakieś 4GB. Logicznie wolnego miałem ok. 6 GB.

Co jakiś czas robię sobie

```
 emerge --sync && emerge -Du world
```

Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu dziś Gentoo zajmuje mi ponad 8GB a wolne mam ok 200 MB   :Shocked: 

Sprawdziłem co mi przyszło do głowy i :

/home - zajmuje jakieś (niecałe) 100 MB

/usr/src nie zawiera żadnych kerneli

/usr/portage/distfiles jest puste

Co może mi zajmować tyle miejsca i to tak nagle??

W tym momencie gdybym zupdateował gentoo i ściągnęłaby się nowa wersja kernela to się po prostu nie zmieści. Przez tyle czasu nie było problemu.

Ba, ostatnim razem sprawdzałem ilość wolnego miejsca jakiś tydzień temu i też Gentoo zajmowało ok. 4GB.

PS. Przy poleceniu emerge -Du world bardzo często instalują mi się nowe pakiety (oznaczone jako [ N ] ). Może to tego wina no ale żeby aż tak??Last edited by Godhand on Mon Mar 10, 2008 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

A co z katalogami */tmp/?

---Dodane:

Posprawdzaj (du) po kolei, od samej góry, drzewo katalogów. W ten sposób najszybciej znajdziesz winowajcę.

----------

## Godhand

/tmp zajmuje mi kilka kB, profilaktycznie wyczyscilem jego zawartosc no ale to nie zmienilo stanu rzeczy.

Bedac w katalogu glownym /

wpisalem

```

du -hca

```

i mam w podsumowaniu

```

2.9G   razem

```

wiec chyba czegos nie czaje.

W drzewie nie dopatrzylem sie czegos co by zajmowalo jakies ogromne ilosci

----------

## SlashBeast

zainstaluj sobie coś takiego jak kdirstat i odpal to z roota, tam Ci ładnie namaluje co i ile zajmuje.

----------

## scyld

Przy okazji napisz na jakim systemie plików masz to gentoo. Pamiętam jakiś czas temu, że taki efekty powodował bug w XFS'ie.

----------

## rad_kk

To polecenie wyszuka wszystkie pliki o wielkości powyżej 500MB.

 *Quote:*   

> find / -type f -size +500M

 

Albo graficznie programem Baobab. pozdro

----------

## Godhand

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> zainstaluj sobie coś takiego jak kdirstat i odpal to z roota, tam Ci ładnie namaluje co i ile zajmuje.

 

Bardzo bym chciał  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-673367.html

----------

## BeteNoire

du -hx --max-depth=1 i przeglądasz rekursywnie kolejno katalogi zajmujące najwięcej miejsca...

----------

## Godhand

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> du -hx --max-depth=1 i przeglądasz rekursywnie kolejno katalogi zajmujące najwięcej miejsca...

 

oki, dzięki  :Smile:  znalazłem winowajcę. Był to jedyny z katalogów tmp który przegapiłem   :Embarassed:   a mianowicie /var/tmp.

Skubany zajmował ~5GB.

----------

## karaluch

Dobra rada, zastanow sie zanim nastepnym razem zrobisz aktualizacje systemu nawet bez zagladania co sie aktualizuje!! Lepiej, duzo lepiej -> emerge -uDNp world !!

----------

## Godhand

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> Dobra rada, zastanow sie zanim nastepnym razem zrobisz aktualizacje systemu nawet bez zagladania co sie aktualizuje!! Lepiej, duzo lepiej -> emerge -uDNp world !!

 

a co to ma wspólnego z tmpem? On i tak się zapełni nie zależnie czy będę to robił z opcją -N czy nie.

Poza tym jak już pisałem instaluje mi się sporo pakietów [N] (a to świadczy że zaglądam co sie instaluje) ale nic mi to nie mówi skoro jest ich sporo i zajmują po kilka kB.

----------

## 13Homer

```
AUTOCLEAN="yes"
```

?

----------

